# Help setting up a home theatre system.



## daidai (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi all, Just joined the group here and was hoping for some advice/help.

Last week I lashed out and bought a LG 3D TV ( 47LW6500 ) and today my girl went out and bought me a cheap DVD/ 5.1 surround, the problem i'm having is, My new tv the only audio output it has that is'nt through HDMI is a optical audio output, so i went out and bought a optical audio lead and hooked it up to the TV and DVD/Surround system, Ive looked through my manual multiple times and searched the web for about 3 hours trying to figure out why i cant get sound coming through the Theatre system, if any body has any tips or advice it is very much appreciated, in advance thankyou. PS. DVD/Surround System is a Telefunken (TEL203N). HELP!!!:hissyfit:


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

My first guess would be the input configuration on the system is not set to the optical input.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

What HTIB did you get?

If you only have a cable/sat box and the HTIB you could run analog audio to the HTIB from your box.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Welcome to Home Theater Shack daidai :wave:

Couldnt find your owners manual online but I agree with lcaillo's guess, its likely just a setting you havent discovered yet.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

lcaillo said:


> My first guess would be the input configuration on the system is not set to the optical input.


+1 and welcome to HTS!! There should be something in either the audio or set-up menu to select _audio out_; be aware that the optical output may not pass DD or DTS signals from the TV's tuner. If you have a cable box try to connect it directly to the AVR/HTiaB.


----------



## daidai (Jun 16, 2012)

thanks for the reply's guys, i had a look through both the manual and the tv settings menu and as far as selecting the opticle output i think im hitting a dead end, i might just have to wait til' i can afford a decent bluray 3D system with HDMI output, i have the tv hooked up through my pc atm so ill keep watching my movies through it, but thankyou for the suggestions.


----------

